# Dark spot on female budgie's beak?



## leahbek (Aug 20, 2015)

A few days ago I noticed a dark colour that had developed in the lower area of my female budgie's beak. She is slightly over 6 years old.
I don't think her behaviour has changed, her eating and playing habits currently seem normal.

A photo is provided below.

Has anyone had the same issue with their parakeet or know what it could be? What other signs/symptoms I should look out for? How long should I wait until it leaves/until I visit a vet?

Thanks very much, and sorry for all the questions. This is my first time noticing something like this and am conflicted.









Leah


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm assuming it's not a food stain, since it's been there for a few days. It's hard to tell what color it is, but it *might* be a bruise. Sometimes (not commonly), it will happen as a result of impact. One of my parrots has a light colored beak, and he had a little blood spot "bruise" before. It took some time to go away, but it eventually got smaller and lighter until it was gone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with RavensGryf.
From the picture it appears the beak may be bruised.

Watch carefully to see if your budgie is eating well. 
If she isn't eating normally, then I'd take her in for an exam with your Avian Vet.*


----------

